# Is a 175cm board bag too large for a 150cm board?



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

That's a very large bag... board will slip around inside and then towing it, the bag will make an odd kink. 
I would go with a smaller size bag. 
(Btw: bag size <> board size. I fit SOs 164 into my 157 Dakine low rolle)


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*"the bag will make an odd kink"*

This. The bag gonna be weird to roll around, might get stuck carrying it.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Might be a bit big. I have 3 Burton wheelie gigs in 156 and 166 as well as a wheelie locker 166. You want to get them around the right size. These bags can take a board around 50mm longer to the internal extreme. When we go overseas I take the bindings off and have the board in a gig bag inside the wheelie gig for extra padding and centre the bindings loose in the middle. We have grabbed all our bags new at almost 1/2 price at end off seasons sales. I grabbed a new one on Gumtree the other day at 1/2 RRP as the guy had a knee injury. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Another big problem is that that end carry handle requires the rigidity of the board length to keep the bags shape. If the board falls short by 15 to 20cm this will make a fold in the bag whilst dragging it along. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

Makes sense! What about a 156cm bag for (150cm board + boots + helmet + stuff)?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Makes sense! What about a 156cm bag for (150cm board + boots + helmet + stuff)?


There's enough space in the boot compartment for e.g. boots AND bindings. And then lots of space in main compartment for other stuff. Helmets fit in fine.


----------

